# LJ CSS - The Digital Lumberjock



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Uploading Photos - UPDATED*

This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.

I got right to business after reading the *current isssue of Lumberjocks Comic*. Even though the price is a bit steep it is a great value . . . although 10 of these is a new plane . . . tough choices! Great job John!

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-DigitalLumberjockEpisode1579.flv%3Fsource%3D3

*Follow this link to* *BlipTV* *if you want to view a large format version of the screencast portion of this video clip. This will make it easier to see the details of navigating browser windows.*

Why am I doing this series? Other than an interest in photography and videography, I do not claim to be an expert. This is a series that will give you a look into my digital workflow when posting content on Lumberjocks or *my own website*.

Since joining Lumberjocks I have posted a number of short video clips, including a *collaborative video effort* with a good cyber friend, *Tom* (aka Mot the Grand Festoolian Lumberjock Super-Hero). At the urging of *Wayne*, another cyber-buddy, I was encouraged to make a *podcast* of my Lumberjock video clips. Now I have Wayne to thank every time I am caught in the shop by myself talking to a video camera . . . I am sure he is chuckling at this very moment somewhere in cyberspace!

Of course I do have an ulterior motive here as I very much enjoy the rich digital content on Lumberjocks. I get a kick out of looking into everyone's shop and seeing different ways of doing things. I just want more photos and more videos!

Here is what you can expect from the series. The basic layout will be Lumberjock text blog entry with a screencast / video clip for each episode and a PDF download with episode notes, resources & links, my tips, and what I call ProTips. I took the liberty of contacting some podcast type folks that we all enjoy and asked what they would pass on to us novices . . . I am not going to tell you their names as that is the subject of our *Digital Pre-Test*! So take the test and join me nest time for another episode of The Digital Lumberjock.

*EPISODE #1 PDF DOWNLOADS*
*1. Digital Pre-Test*
*2. Episode #1 Notes*
*3. Digital Workflow*


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


Thanks, David.

I'd gotten it to work but it was trial and error.
Your instruction makes it really easy and I am looking forward to my next blog.


----------



## Gord (Sep 27, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


Hello David,

Thanks, you don't know how much time you've just saved me.
I'll be eager to follow the rest of your presentation.

All the best
Gord


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


just what we needed! Well done.
My you have been having some fun, haven't you-a test and everything!! 

Question: for people who are thinking of doing a CSS segment, how do you get the highlighted cursor?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I hope everyone was able to figure out the *Digital Pre-Test*!

Debbie -
I put all the links to software I used in the *Episode #1 Notes*. I will be making a PDF with clickable links for each episode with all the resources I used including ProTips from some of our podcast favorites.

I used *Mousepose* to highlight the cursor.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


oh. THAT's what that is 
Thanks!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion! I guess I didn't make that clear in the Episode Notes . . . might have to fix that when I get home from work.

David


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


my fault-should have paid more attention when I read it.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


Debbie -

No worries! I am hoing this will stimulate some interest to continue adding to the CSS concept. There is so much talent and information herer to share. Also made me realize that what may seem clear when you are writing is not always so clear when someone is reading what you wrote!


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


Hey David…...........this is a very good idea!!!! I see the direction you are going now…..Excellent!!!

Very useful information is it also avalble through the Folding Rule???..........Neil


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


Great information, and as usual, excellent presentation. Thanks, David!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


Wonderful job David! Say, how much is that software in Canada?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Douglas, based on the US / Canadian cost of the *Lumberjock Comic*, the software must be free in Canada! LOL

Neil, I did not put this on *The Folding Rule Show* as the content is Lumberjock specific. I am planning on adding some general photography & videography info to the Lumberjock blog and my podcast.

David


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

David said:


> *Uploading Photos - UPDATED*
> 
> This is the first in a series of screencasts and video clips demonstrating how to capture and upload digital content to Lumberjocks. The ultimate goal is to add to your skill set and your ability to enhance your LJ Projects, Blog entries and Forum topics. The first episode focuses on uploading photos to photo hosting site, in this case Photobucket, and subsequently posting the photos to a LJ forum entry. I will be correcting some broken photo links for my forum entry on the *Kreg Miter Gauge*.
> 
> ...


I have a question about including photos. I already have a Picasa account. Can we use Picasa instead of Flickr or Photobucket to include photos in blog or forum entries? If so, how would that be done?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part I) - UPDATED*

*This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-TheDigitalLumberjockEpisode2Part1795.flv%3Fsource%3D3

*Follow this link to* *BlipTV* *if you want to view a large format version of the screencast portion of this video clip. This will make it easier to see the details of navigating browser windows.*

Next time you have some spare time in the evening or are taking a break from making sawdust consider adding some excitement to your workshop page! It is really easy to do and will give all of your fellow jocks a better view into your shop!

Tag along with me this afternoon as I add some enhancements to *my workshop page*. I will be adding a workshop photo to the photo section and embedding a photo in the text section. I am adding a photo from my recent *Shop Inspection* from *Ms. Debbie* & *Douglas*.

If you haven't had a visit from these two yet, let me tell you it is a bit stressful! Ms Debbie has a clipboard and makes a ton of notes about your tool collection and safety procedures. I thought this Lumberjocks deal was just a lot of fun between woodworkers until they arrived at my shop one overcast day. I was quite relieved when I got my inspection certificate by email! So use caution, I suspect that if you enhance your workshop page that you might end up having a surprise shop inspection!

Don't forget to take the *Digital Lumberjock Pre-Test*. Here is question #1 & #2 just in case you haven't had a chance to take the test!

*1. Who wears a surgical scrub cap, has a New York accent, loves furniture design and coined the term that defines his passion?

2. Extra Credit Question - What was project was the subject of his first series of episodes?*

*EPISODE #2 PDF DOWNLOADS*
*1. Digital Pre-Test*
*2. Episode #2 Notes*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part I) - UPDATED*
> 
> *This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*
> 
> ...


aw David.. the inspection wasn't THAT bad, was it/? We don't want to scare anyone away  I don't bite!!

great series idea.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part I) - UPDATED*
> 
> *This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*
> 
> ...


Hi David;

I tried to watch the video, but the volume is so low I wasn't able to hear it.

Maybe I have sawdust in my ears. LOL

The video intro was quite nice.

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

David said:


> *Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part I) - UPDATED*
> 
> *This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*
> 
> ...


I think David was having a flashback to inspections from his time in the Navy. His tour was a snap. The only person who has failed as of yet is ME. Just keep your extension cords stowed (and maybe your fifties girlie calendars and your tour is a shoe-in.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part II) - UPDATED*

*This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-TheDigitalLumberjockEpisode2Part2679.flv%3Fsource%3D3

*Follow this link to* *BlipTV* *if you want to view a large format version of the screencast portion of this video clip. This will make it easier to see the details of navigating browser windows.*

Next time you have some spare time in the evening or are taking a break from making sawdust consider adding some excitement to your workshop page! It is really easy to do and will give all of your fellow jocks a better view into your shop!

Tag along with me this afternoon as I add some enhancements to *my workshop page*. I will be adding a workshop photo to the photo section and embedding a photo in the text section. I am adding a photo from my recent *Shop Inspection* from *Ms. Debbie* & *Douglas*.

Don't forget to take the *Digital Lumberjock Pre-Test*. Here is question #3 & #4 just in case you haven't had a chance to take the test!

*3. Who trained at the North Bennet Street School, has an unabashed approach and has a Boston accent?

4. Extra Credit Question - What project is the subject of his current series of episodes?*

*EPISODE #2 PDF DOWNLOADS*
*1. Digital Pre-Test*
*2. Episode #2 Notes*


----------



## oli (Nov 5, 2007)

David said:


> *Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part II) - UPDATED*
> 
> *This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*
> 
> ...


hello im a jock yay 
i like wood


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part II) - UPDATED*
> 
> *This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*
> 
> ...


not just ANY jock-a LUMBERJock!!!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part II) - UPDATED*
> 
> *This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*
> 
> ...




Agreed!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part III) - UPDATED*

*This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-TheDigitalLumberjockEpisode2Part3981.flv%3Fsource%3D3

*Follow this link to* *BlipTV* *if you want to view a large format version of the screencast portion of this video clip. This will make it easier to see the details of navigating browser windows.*

Next time you have some spare time in the evening or are taking a break from making sawdust consider adding some excitement to your workshop page! It is really easy to do and will give all of your fellow jocks a better view into your shop!

Tag along with me this afternoon as I add some enhancements to *my workshop page*. I will be adding a workshop photo to the photo section and embedding a photo in the text section. I am adding a photo from my recent *Shop Inspection* from *Ms. Debbie* & *Douglas*.

Don't forget to take the *Digital Lumberjock Pre-Test*. Here is question #5 & #6 just in case you haven't had a chance to take the test!

*5. Who has a beard, glasses and show music by 3 F33T UP ?

6. Who wears a different T-shirt in each episode, interviewed David Marks and has Festool & Powermatic in an awesome shop?*

*EPISODE #2 PDF DOWNLOADS*
*1. Digital Pre-Test*
*2. Episode #2 Notes*

So, take the Digital Pre-Test and I will see you later for Episode #3 where we will review a new important feature on Lumberjock.com!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part III) - UPDATED*
> 
> *This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*
> 
> ...


snazzy workshop page!!
Well done.

Douglas - you must be so proud of your Inspections! Pretty cool.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part III) - UPDATED*
> 
> *This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*
> 
> ...


All 3 parts - Really good David….................very nice of you to make things easy for us Jocks…..alot of work.

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Spice Up Your Workshop Page! (Part III) - UPDATED*
> 
> *This episode shows how to spice up your Lumberjocks Workshop page.*
> 
> ...


You are welcome - I am having fun as well!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Lights, Camera, Action!*

*LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-WoodworkersLightsCameraAction574.flv%3Fsource%3D3

*FYI - this video was shot with the video feature of a small inexpensive pocket digital camera becuase my digital video camera was included in the shot. So if you have a pocket digital camera, you can start posting woodworking video content!*

*If you are like me, when not in your shop its fun to watch woodworking videos and podcasts.*

*Did you take the Digital Lumberjock Quiz?*

*See if you can answer the following questions:*

*1. Wears a surgical scrub cap and has a passion for furniture design*

*2. Boston accent and an unabashed approach to period furniture*

*3. Warm friendly Southern accent with a straight forward approach to woodworking*

*4. Posts audio & video woodworking content featuring intro music by 3 F33T UP*

*5. Festool, Powematic, technology & too much energy*

OK, if you know the answers than you need to get a life and get out into your shop!

If you don't know the answers than you are missing out on some great woodworking content on the Internet.

Either way, consider adding some video woodworking content of your own. Lumberjocks is a great forum to share some video of your woodworking experiences. Perhaps document your newest project, a unique technique or special woodworking skill.

While doing a bit of research for this series, I contacted some of our favorite woodworking podcast producers. *Neil Lamens* was very generous with his time and offered the following advice during a series of email messages. "If I could make a suggestion, keep the editing software as simple as possible. Time becomes a major issue in getting podcasts posted. Especially when you have another job. Late nights are not unusual." He also alluded to the need for good lighting stating, "you'll be surprised how well the light bounces off the ceiling and the camera adjusts exposure."

*UPDATE* (Thanks to Neil) - "To add to your plastic bag dust protector, if shooting when sanding, cut a hole in the plastic bag, extend just lens through and seal with rubber bands around the camera body."

*Matt Vanderlist* responded with a well thought out discussion on making shop videos that I have included as a *PDF document*. This is a great source of inspiration and advice.

*Marc Spagnuolo* forwarded a *link* to his website that describes his equipment, as well as, a* tutorial* link he wrote for Lumberjocks detailing uploading video on BlipTV. He also shared that he does his editing on a Mac using Final Cut Express stating that ". . . As far as planning episodes go, I usually just wing it for the most part. I typically have a rough outline of what I want to do, and I go out there and just start running my lips. LOL".

This blog entry shares how I make low-tech and low-cost woodworking focused video content in my shop. I have written this blog entry for the average Digital Lumberjock. Now, this is not meant to make you a Neil Lamens or a Matt Vanderlist, but rather expose you to a simple primer explaining how to post your own video using simple equipment you may already have available. Granted, videography takes time to set-up and produce. It might even slow you down a bit. The benefit is that this is a lot of fun and a great skill to add to your repertoire. It also gives you a chance to appreciate your work from a new perspective.

*What's my motive? More woodworking videos of course!*

My tips are use a tripod for a steady shot and try for the best lighting possible. Have fun and start shooting!



*DIGITAL VIDEO CAMERA*



*VIDEO CAMERA POWER SUPPLY*



*DIGITAL VIEDO CAMERA EXTRA BATTERY, REMOTE CONTROL, EXTRA DV TAPE*



*WIRELESS MICROPHONE*



*CAMERA CABLE, LENS BRUSH, VELCRO CABLE TIES*



*TRIPOD*



*SHOP LIGHTS*



*POWER CORD & MULTI-OUTLET*


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Hey David….............I should have taken my owe advice… "Late nights are not unusual", had to get it done. That's a very good post to get everybody going. You hit all the equipment you need. To add to your plastic bag dust protector, if shooting when sanding, cut a hole in the plastic bag, extend just lens through and seal with rubber bands around the camera body.

Everything one will need is all in your post.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


David;

I think I figured out what your electrical problem is!

You can't plug the cords in like that.

What you need is cordless extension cords.

No charge for this expert advice!

Lee


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Great content, David! I didn't realize I was agoraphobic, until you did the panoramic view in the video. Nice space you got there!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for clueing me in on this fascinating part of this communication thing.
Al I need now is a decent camera and something to say.
The latter could take a while.

Mot, I had no idea you were scared of farming!

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Tom's scared of farming, Bob's scared of talking and I don't have enough savy to handle all that equipment. I think if I learn one more thing before the first of the year, my head will explode. But…....thanks David for trying to get us old fogeys up to speed.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Thomas -

LOL

Old fogey my _ ! I have an ulterior motive in that I want to see more what happens in everyone's shops!

David


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


David, I do most of my woodworking in a Spandex outfit - I really don't think that you would ever wash that picture out of your eyes, so I better hold off on the videos ).

Just kidding, I am working my way up to trying one. I thought that I'd do a video using the CarveWright machine, so everybody can get a look at how the thing works (or doesn't work a lot of the time). Thanks for the push.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Cajunpen - AHHHHHHHHHHHH! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

David - Thanks for the post, you have been most helpful to me and I will get to video posting at some point. I seem to struggle on the computer for a while and then, in a moment of epiphany, figure it out. Right now I am also working quite a bit so that I can get back home to my wife and dogs. Oh yeah and the grandkids.

Back to Cajunpen - AHHHHHHHH! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Cajunpen . . . I am thinking of this Spandex idea . . . no I will stay with a t-shirt & jeans from this end. Probably not good to see me in Spandex either! I am looking forward to seeing your CarveWright in action sometime!

Todd - Thanks for the kind comments! I know what you mean about moments of epiphany . . . have a lot of those as I explore uncharted ground! You have your priorities straight although I think I need to check your ID because you look too young to have grandchildren! By the way, if I have not mentioned it in the past - thank you for your service! I was just reading the blog series posted by Sarge and I am feeling a bit patriotic.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


I work in spandex in the shop all the time. It's not too bad. When working at the lathe, you don't get chips in all your pockets and stuck all over you.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Ah, good to Spi-tato man again…
Ditto the AHHHHHHHHHHHH! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!, Bill and Todd. LOL


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


I've been away, way to long. Thanks for sharing your expertise. Great job!!!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Cool video David. A nice set up to produce your vids. I bet we see more soon.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Guys, thanks again for the kind words!

Dick it is great to see you!

I'm looking for one of those fancy spiderman stretchy work aprons and blue work boots . . . ! LOL


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Great job. Thanks for the info!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> *LUMBERJOCKS - Lights, Camera, Action!*
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis! Thanks for the kind words.


----------

